# Need to level large tank?



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello I have a 180g tank that I am moving to the second floor of my house. The floor is not level and I am looking for some kind of self levelling mat so I dont wreck the hardwood with shims. Any advise?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

How far out of level will it be?


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

About 1cm approx


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

you could try a foam under the stand thats dense from home depo or something. hopefully the weight will distribute level. I'm subscribing to this post im interested to see the outcome


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe some of our stand builders can chime in. I'd personally be more comfortable if you could somehow modify the stand so it will sit level.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

tab said:


> Hello I have a 180g tank that I am moving to the second floor of my house. The floor is not level and I am looking for some kind of self levelling mat so I dont wreck the hardwood with shims. Any advise?


Are you talking about actually wrecking as in scratching the hardwood or the look? If you're worried about scratching, get some foam underlayment (laminate underlay) and then put the shims on top of that then


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

More worried about the look


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Post some pics of your stand so we can see what it looks like at the floor and under the tank. Then it will be easier to suggest ways to level it.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I have some panels of 1" thick high density foam if you want to try it. I don't know how well it would work for self levelling the tank though. You can cut it to any size or shape.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

If it has legs, you could make little square 'cups' or boots for the legs to sit in, and have the bottom thickness vary on them depending on whats needed to level it. from the outside they could look identical, it would just be a matter of how far the legs go in... if that makes sense?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

for the sake of 1 cm out of level I do not think you will notice the shims if placed right....


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I second Adz1 opinion. Set the shims 1/8th of a inch back from any edge that they can be seen from and we're talking about 3/8 of a inch out of level total here, it will just look like a shadow unless you're laying on the floor and if you're laying on the floor looking at the stand, you need to put the bottle down and seek help.


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for input


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I am more concerned where the tank sit on the second floor. If it is a wood joist, pretty sure the floor will deflect under 180g.


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

It is above my garage and I have re-enforsed it below.


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Any other advise or concerns?


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Levelling a large tank is not as daunting as it sounds. Given the fact you could be talking about over a thousand pounds of weight it is imperative to have that weight equally distributed over the footprint of the stand. Remember, the longer the level the more accurate your levelling process will be. If your tank is 6 feet long use a 4 foot or 6 foot level to level it.

Speaking of your stand, what type of stand is it? Does it have legs on the corners? Does it have a base where the entire base of the stand contacts the floor? 

If it has legs, it would be easy to put small pieces of various thicknesses of wood underneath each leg, be sure to not only level it left to right, but also front to back. Theoretically you could have various thicknesses of wood under each of the low side legs.

If is the type of stand that the base contacts the floor under the full footprint of the stand, then what I suggest it to first level the stand at the corners right to left and front to back using different thicknesses of wood first. Then, place shims under the base of the stand at about 3 inch increments until such times as you cannot slide any shims under the stand. This will give the base of the stand several contact points along the floor and reduce any chance of the stand base "bowing" under the weight of the tank. This will help distribute the weight of the tank over the entire base of the stand. if you are concerned about looks, you could always purchase some baseboard moulding and attach it to the bottom of the stand to hide the shims and corner blocks.

Last piece of advise, check the tank for level several times throughout the filling process as you fill the tank. An empty tank may appear level at first, but as you add gravel, water, and all the accessories required inside and on top of the tank, it may change the level of the tank.

After all is said and done if your tank is not perfectly level say maybe 1/32nd" to 1/16th" of an inch over 6 feet, it is not the end of the world! I had a 135 gallon tank that was 1/4" out of level for years and it did nothing to the tank. I was unable to tell because the water level was never below the black plastic trim of the tank.

let us know how you make out and send pictures of what you did to accomplish level.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

I would stay away from foam, it has a tendency to comress more and more over time so you really dont know the end result thickness when youre first levellng your tank with it. If youre worried about the look of the stand where it meets the floor then (if your stand has a lip hiding the bottom of the tank) ive heard of people using pennies under the tank itself to level it out. One centimeter isnt that much to stack with pennies


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Try some of these: Polypropylene Shims - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

It is a solid Oak stand that touches the floor all the way around, thanks again for the advise.


----------

